# Getting tests



## agent99 (Feb 1, 2002)

I was diagnosed with IBS a couple of years ago by a doctor I don't see any more. Frankly, I don't think he was very good. I'd been going to him complaining of stomach pains for ages, and he finally said "Oh yes, it's Irritable Bowel Syndrome. You need to eat more fruit and vegetables."Now every time I go to a doctor I just say "I have IBS". I'm wondering if I'd seen a different doctor originally, would he or she have carried out some tests before returning a verdict of IBS? Could I get a more specific diagnosis? What kind of medical tests have people had?


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i've had an upper and a lower gi, colonoscopy, sigmoidoscopy, and something i can't remember the name of.. they put a tube down my nose and made me swallow it. all the tests did was rule out things like crohn's and colitis, which is important.


----------



## agent99 (Feb 1, 2002)

Gulp. Well, I have wondered whether I have Krohn's, so it would be worth getting the possibility eliminated. Thanks.


----------

